# A biologist and a writer...



## rnesbit (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey,

I'm Becky.  I'm 23 and I'm actually a scientist.  I want to get into wrinting, partly as I really enjoy it, and partly as I think communication of science is so important.  In my articles I can help connect the average person with the world of science, and I think fiction is an important way of exploring the ethical issues surrounding science.  Of course I'm not just out there to educate- the odd bit of romance etc. could find its way into my writing too...

So I have no idea where to start, this is the first forum I have joined.  If anyone has any tips for a begginer then go ahead, I'm up for any suggestions.  I'm rather overwhelmed by the number of courses offered on the internet, and books available on amazon.  I'd welcome advice from anyone who's been down those routes.

I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Baron (Sep 14, 2007)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Shinn (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello there and let me welcome you to Writing Forums, Becky! 

~ Shinn


----------



## Nickie (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Becky!


Nickie


----------



## Hawke (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to WF, Becky. Enjoy!


----------



## Ross Brodie (Sep 16, 2007)

gday mate! 

i'm a vet scientist myself, so its always good to meet a bio

what are u thinking of writing?


----------

